# What size tab do you get?



## Morisato (Jan 13, 2010)

How do you determine your tab size when there doesn't seem to be any sizing chart anywhere? I guess I could walk into the local archery shop and try them on but I want to order online. What would you measure? Would you measure your middle finger and the width of the 3 shooting fingers?


----------



## Two Blade (Jul 13, 2008)

The way I chose my Cavalier Elite Tab is I figure that my hands aren't tiny but they aren't big either so I ordered a medium. Didn't put too much thought into it and it turned out that I made the right decision.


----------



## Jack NZ (Apr 7, 2006)

I buy mediums an trim them to fit.
The small size of my tab is to small width wise,but the right length.

Who ever designed Blackwidow tabs must have long skinny fingers,,but I got short fat ones.


----------



## Morisato (Jan 13, 2010)

Jack NZ said:


> I buy mediums an trim them to fit.
> The small size of my tab is to small width wise,but the right length.
> 
> Who ever designed Blackwidow tabs must have long skinny fingers,,but I got short fat ones.


Women are more prone to have long/skinny fingers which might explain the Blackwidow brand name.

You might be using women's tabs.


----------



## Viper1 (Aug 21, 2003)

M -

Tab size is based on the width of your hand (finger width. including the arrow nock, if shooting split), not the length. The length is trimmed as part of the "tuning" process. Also remember, that with a deep hook, the tab only needs to cover your finger while the fingers are "hooked" and not when extended. (As the fingers open the string is already off the them.)

Always best to see if you can try one on before you buy, as good tabs aren't cheap. Just make sure it covers the full breath of your finger span from the outside of you index finger to the outside of your ring finger.

I use a medium. With new shooters, I put my hand against theirs, if there's is smaller, they get a small, if bigger, a larger. If you're in doubt, err on the larger size. 

Viper1 out.


----------



## Night Wing (Feb 4, 2009)

I'm a small framed guy, 5'9" tall and 160 pounds. I shoot with a size "small" Bateman split finger tab.


----------

